# Martin's Cages



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

I just bought one a few days ago, and i didn't ask for a flip top lid. I got the rat tower. Is it really going to be impossible to clean? i'm really panicy here thinking it's going to be impossible to clean. I would ask them to add one but they already shipped my order.

Also, are they really impossible to put together? someone said they were on here and that's got me scared too. What tools do I need?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Shouldn't be too bad, I would think. I have the R-695 without the fliptop, and it's cleanable, though it would be better with 

They're not hard to put together at all, honestly. I put mine together alone and had no trouble. My only suggestion is to not use the c-rings that it comes with, they're galvanised and rust very quickly. Use zip-ties instead, which makes it easier to take apart too.


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

Where do I buy zip ties?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

At any hardwear store: Ace, Osh, Home Depot, Lows...


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------

